

WeUseThat - 1Password - jxpx777
http://weusethat.com/1password

======
teilo
Since using 1Password, I generate unique strong passwords on every site. Brute
forcing is expensive and thus unlikely. Easy access from every device I own
via Dropbox syncing. Plugins for Chrome, Firefox, Safari, etc.. Love it.

------
verso
(disclosure: I work with Jamie.)

Nice insight though, I always like a peek behind the curtain at what tools
people are using.

